# Guess where I got em......



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

Caught 6, lost a hog. It always seems to happen that way does'nt it? all in the matter of an hour, then it just went dead. Oh ya, unlike most people, I let em go!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Where ever it is nice job on the catch! Sucks about the hog getting off


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Nice Catch. Looks like west branch?


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

nice catch bud..


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like Ladue causeway, not sure. 

I keep some crappies/perch like twice a year, other than that im catch and release also, unless im with someone that wants em. 

Great catch!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

no that is WB you can tell because of the way the rocks come down small,stairstep and then get a little bigger.Only dam I know of thtas like that.


----------



## jwarat76 (Apr 3, 2011)

I know...hehehe


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I know also. You must want some company


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Nice catch, glad you let some go ! Are they still milking? I know where you went , just wondered why no phone call ! lol


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

when we going guy im free this weekend


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

what did you get them on?? Jigs? Nice fish thanks for the pics.


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

went out again last night from 7:30 till 1am, got 16 fish! YES! that's right 16! My boots were covered in milk...EWWWWW!!!!! No pics, was fishing area by myself till about 11 when met up with my buddy down the shore. most fish were all around the same size as the other night. all released.


----------



## The_Hersch (Dec 31, 2010)

I think I saw you up there last night, I was there from 7 til 9. I caught 9 total and kept some for dinner tonight. Beautiful night to be out. #10 Husky Jerks


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

NICE JOB GUYS! I would of been there too, in my boat, but earlier in the week I chose Friday,for fishing instead of Thurs, to go with my Wife,to pick up her Birthday present at the Best buy,and then get some dinner, any ways I think I might slip out this eve if the wind isn't too bad&rain? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Glad to hear your getting an releasing fish man! Got to be the best part watching them swim off.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice fish, nice that you release them, but man, whats with the smart a$$ remarks about people keeping fish? some people are out there to catch food, and feed themselves and their families....if its legal, you have a right...plus, most of our lakes are put-and -take, so it really doesnt matter....


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

BigDaddy300 said:


> I know also. You must want some company


interesting that you said that, if i recall, didnt "someone" do this at another location too?


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

Steelhead Fever said:


> nice fish, nice that you release them, but man, whats with the smart a$$ remarks about people keeping fish? some people are out there to catch food, and feed themselves and their families....if its legal, you have a right...plus, most of our lakes are put-and -take, so it really doesnt matter....


For me it's a sport, for the thrill to catch. I agree with keeping some fish to eat now & then, but not during the spawn... Kinda got a chip on my shoulder because i've seen a lot of good ponds and lakes go to crap as soon as people found out what was in there and just keep,keep,keep&take! As far as feeding there families, It's sad if that's the only way they can eat. They should quit buying fishing tackle and go to the grocery store. those fish take YEARS to grow so i think it matters if we ever want to catch big fish on a regular basis.


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

JIG said:


> Glad to hear your getting an releasing fish man! Got to be the best part watching them swim off.


i agree! Like to think he'll be waiting for my jig to hit the water another day....


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

The eye population at WB is way down. They are starting a stocking program this year but it will take a while to have an effect. It's not like the other area lakes that are put and take. We happen to care about the lake that's all. I want to see the eyes really take root and provide a quality fishery like it is for crappei and muskie. I haven't kept an eye from there for the last 5 years or so. Jig is just trying to encourage this philosophy so we will all benefit in the long run and you have to start **** by calling his comments smart ass? Get a clue dude.


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

MadMac said:


> The eye population at WB is way down. They are starting a stocking program this year but it will take a while to have an effect. It's not like the other area lakes that are put and take. We happen to care about the lake that's all. I want to see the eyes really take root and provide a quality fishery like it is for crappei and muskie. I haven't kept an eye from there for the last 5 years or so. Jig is just trying to encourage this philosophy so we will all benefit in the long run and you have to start **** by calling his comments smart ass? Get a clue dude.


i think he was talking about my comments...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I like to chase Skirts for Sport (J/K Lady OGF Members!) I like to catch Fish for Food.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Agree not to keep any unless it's some hog! I caught a fish Ohio out of there in 03' and took it home. But since then it's catch and release ! Sometimes the thrill is all in the catching of these fish ! KINDA LIKE MUSKIE FISHING !


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nothin wrong with keepin a few fish but at some point in time selective harvest becomes an important part. Tough to kill WB out of anything. Theres alot of channels for them to hide in but doesnt have near the #er fish as Berlin,Skeet,Pymy ect...Glad Phil is starting them again.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Ya Bobby, This lake has taken a beating through the last few decades,it's got a history of trials of fish experiments ,so to speak,with Tiger muskies,then wipers, then saugeyes,& walleye,which even surprised fish&wildlife experts when they cross bred again ,on their own! We still get a few of the enter-bred saugeyes.today,&when did they introduce them? the early 90s? And the wipers are still showing up,from time to time..... This is an AWESOME lake! and it will stand the test of time,if we each just give a bit of respect to it. So harvest lightly and it will again be what it once was,for us all, "my favorite lake"! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I hear ya man! Ive got crapps that were half wiper! Crazy thing about WB an what makes it my fav. Never know what your going to pull in next! I hope to get one more wiper. Love to have 1-4 the wall.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

on the side note-if you are a c&r fisherman, then arent you handling fish improperly if you are releasing them?


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

We all use the "walleye-cradle" on west branch??They are released back to their enviroment un-scathed!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Agree with steelhead Fever, just because your releasing them that doesn't mean they'll live. If you treat them poorly their survival rate will go down.

And I don't think its wrong to keep fish once in a while,especially if there being stocked.


----------



## ojha440 (Apr 6, 2011)

nice ones ))))


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fishinnick said:


> And I don't think its wrong to keep fish once in a while,especially if there being stocked.


Unles they're 20+ years old, those particular fish were not stocked!(They got there the "old fashioned" way!)!


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

quite a change in fishing last night. maybe cloudcover or rain that passed. Only got 4 my buddy got 7. I think you know what WE did with them......starting to look like the 224 causeway out there! I think I'll just pm the people that deserve to know about good fishing next time......


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Roofing guy , I was at another lake and overheard the game warden saying something to a local cop about video monitoring West Branch from afar and ticketing any and all violators !


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Been there done that man! I dont mind helping people out but you can release all the fish you want but nothin to what happens if the word gets out. Only thing the warden wants is snaggers. Stay on the legal side an you shouldnt have a prob.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Roofinguy,, sad, these results of trying to relay a great time had by an honest angler,turns out like that.. But as for me, I have a few friends that are "fish-worthy",for a good reason, we pass it amongst us ,& I and they ,honor that trust between us, you have learned a valuable thing here , no doubt. So next time you hit a jack-pot just P.M.me. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Roofing Guy said:


> quite a change in fishing last night. maybe cloudcover or rain that passed. Only got 4 my buddy got 7. I think you know what WE did with them......starting to look like the 224 causeway out there! I think I'll just pm the people that deserve to know about good fishing next time......


I thought you wanted the company, thats why you posted Its fine that you want to post a report but it probably should be done without giving to much info. Just have to think first. A lot more people use this site to find spots than most people realize. We all learn the hard way I guess. Good job on releasing the self sustaining fish.


----------



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

Glad to hear you got into em. Hats off to you for releasing females during the spawn. I'm kinda torn on this subject, can see both sides of the coin here. Glad you made a decision that you personally are happy with. I have released females, and i have kept females, depends on how much fish I have in the freezer @ the time. My family eats a lot of fish, I make sure I make it all year without having to buy any. However, if catch rate has been good, and freezer is in good shape, quite a few fish get put back in. As far as posting goes, I have no problem letting guys know where I'm fishing and what I am using. I feel if I pass on info some will come back to me. We are all in this sport together, nothing wrong with helping a fellow angler out. Sometimes it doesn't work out the way we wish it would, but life doesn't allways work the way we want it to either. Once again, Hats off to ya, may your drag always sing!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote Crappie1962;

As far as posting goes, I have no problem letting guys know where I'm fishing and what I am using. I feel if I pass on info some will come back to me. We are all in this sport together, nothing wrong with helping a fellow angler out. Sometimes it doesn't work out the way we wish it would, but life doesn't allways work the way we want it to either. Once again, Hats off to ya, may your drag always sing! 

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=169865#ixzz1JE8H2wsk

WELL SAID Crappie1962!! HOPE I CAN HELP YOU OUT SOMEDAY!! 
From what YOU said,,, I owe you a Perch Trip!! THANKS
"The GREED of SOME (C&R) fisherman is ASTONISHING!!"

TAKE A KID FISHIN',,, SHOW HIM & TEACH HIM ALL YOU KNOW!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

ramfan said:


> Roofing guy , I was at another lake and overheard the game warden saying something to a local cop about video monitoring West Branch from afar and ticketing any and all violators !


I hope this is true..Video Monitoring WB.. Make my day. We have a guy that comes to WB quite often and he is a spider fisherman has at least 6 rods in the front of his boat..He must be from down south where it is legal to fish this way..Make my day to see the GW nail him..JIM....CL....


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

there are no walleye left in west branch. The radiation from china killed them! Every one! I hear there are a few panda bears left though. If you hurry you could get there and shoot one, then have it stuffed.....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The Roofing Guy said:


> there are no walleye left in west branch.
> 
> 
> > Little wonder,


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Not trying to derail the thread... but do you happen to recall the water temp on WB?


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

No Walleye left ! Funny, the good people that actually fish should and may catch Walleye there......But the illegal ones need to by wary of what they are doing ! And I was at the R.S. gravel and did well off the wall there yesterday eve.....but let swim still milking....


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Dan, temps ranged 45-48 in water I fished Sunday. Lower range was east side of lake


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I thought the radiation was from Japan !


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

China....Japan......Tiwan....who cares hey everyone WB is a dead lake,go fish berlin tons of fish there!!!!!!!!!!Only thing in WB are 3"bluegill and 30" muskie the lake sucks...................................GO HOME..........are they gone yet?


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow you guys crack me the F up! I have been fishing this "mysterious" place as well as the rest of the local lakes for years. You have to know your lakes to consider keeping or releasing your fish. West Branch is NOT stocked with walleye so whatever you catch is a natural fish therefore you should most definetly be cautious as what fish you do keep. I caught a 27" female a few years ago and immediately let it go. Anyone who wants to keep a few for a couple meals is not going to harm too much this time of year if you only keep the males. This doesnt mean go every night and tell all of your buddies to keep limits because that will most definetly hurt the population. 1 male walleye can fertilize more eggs than several females can drop so if you catch a couple hundred males during the spawn so be it. The eggs dropped will still be fertilized. All females should absolutely be released, especially in an unstocked lake. I am an avid walleye fisherman and catch hundreds per year, but I'd say only 20% of the time I keep any fish and thats between numerous lakes so if I get on them good in one lake I don't keep going everyday and keep everyfish. I also like the sport of catching and I release most, but c'mon who the hell doesnt like a good walleye dinner? I'm sure not paying $16 per lb at Giant Eagle when I catch a couple dozen every week. I guess what I'm saying is to each his own but as a sportsman we all should enjoy the catching and the dining part of fishing but be careful and moderate on the dining. If we all keep every single fish on a place that is not stocked we are only hurting ourselves and make sure the ones you do keep are males. For the rest of the lakes.... they are stocked and besides Berlin they really don't have any kind of successful spawn so all fish kept are pretty much replenished, however unless you always want to catch 16" ers and smaller I suggest releasing alot of those also because a walleye will never be able to grow if it's being taken as soon as it's legal. I've said my peace


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

WELL STATED "JIGGINEYES22"! We all pretty much have to agree with his thinking,if we want to do it as a sport,and not as if our very existence relies on it......... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

what i've been trying to say in a nutshell! I would def pm you with any good fishing i find in future....


----------

